# What do you think about when you Masterbate?



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Well, I'm a woman I don't need "visuals".





KaylRyck said:


> Btw, 'MastUrbate' in this title is misspelt and its really ticking me off. :dry:


I tried spell check on word, it told me it wasn't a word. Fail...:sad:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Well, I'm a woman I don't need "visuals".


So now I'm woman?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> So now I'm woman?


I don't know, are you?


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I don't know, are you?


According to you X-D


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

I often think how I wish I wasn't doing it by myself.

I'd prefer a helping hand...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> According to you X-D


I'm not sure how you got that from "I'm a woman I don't need visuals".


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I'm not sure how you got that from "I'm a woman I don't need visuals".


Well I don't need visuals either...

get it now?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> Well I don't need visuals either...
> 
> get it now?


NO, yes. But, in my defense I don't think you made that communication! :dry:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> NO, yes. But, in my defense I don't think you made that communication! :dry:


Sorry I thought it was kind of obvious X-D


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

stop flirting guys! :tongue::crazy:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> Sorry I thought it was kind of obvious X-D


NOPE! And I didn't say: If you don't need visuals then you're a woman, what you thought was your penis is really an illusion called "suggestibility". Haha jk :wink:

I said: "I am a woman, I don't need visuals" Meaning: Lots of women don't need visuals some do but, I was only talking about myself! :shocked:


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

kaycee said:


> stop flirting guys! :tongue::crazy:


Sorry, his avatar.. Is just, like, omg, SOOOOOOOOOO hotttttz! :tongue:


----------



## Rayne (Apr 28, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> NOPE! And I didn't say: If you don't need visuals then you're a woman, what you thought was your penis is really an illusion called "suggestibility". Haha jk :wink:
> 
> I said: "I am a woman, I don't need visuals" Meaning: Lots of women don't need visuals some do but, I was only talking about myself! :shocked:


Oh you T's =P


ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Sorry, his avatar.. Is just, like, omg, SOOOOOOOOOO hotttttz! :tongue:


The voice is even hotter


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Graice said:


> Oh you T's =P
> 
> 
> The voice is even hotter <3 Crispin Freeman


You're right I just climaxed! :tongue:


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I guess this would be a usual session:

*I'm bored, I think I'll give myself a borgasm.
*Should I put on some porn?
*Wish I had a lock on the door...
*I hope I don't get walked in on again by a house mate
*Is the milk off in the fridge?
*I wonder what I should make for dinner....
*Would I get radiation poisoning if I went on the Chernobyl tour?
*If I did get radiation would I grow a third boob?
*Where on Earth would I get a bra to accommodate for said third boob?
*What was that noise?
*Oh shit..........
*Damn I wish I had that fucking lock........ :dry:

If you can get away without having to live in a share house, you are very lucky. I don't recommend it!

INTP, INFP, and INTJ (all male) with no sense of privacy....

...bastards.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I guess this would be a usual session:
> 
> *I'm bored, I think I'll give myself a borgasm.
> *Should I put on some porn?
> ...


Hahah You think about cool things! Like having 3 boobs. :crazy:


----------



## HOLY DIVAH (Aug 6, 2010)

Ride the tiger.
You can see his stripes but you know he's clean.
Oh don't you see what I mean?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

HOLY DIVAH said:


> Ride the tiger.
> You can see his stripes but you know he's clean.
> Oh don't you see what I mean?


You scare me.


----------



## benfoldsfive dude (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm thinking Arby's.:shocked:


Usually, I think to myself, _Why am I doing this?_


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

girls, airplanes and computer parts, in that order

frequently thinking about them at the same time


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

knght990 said:


> girls, airplanes and computer parts, in that order
> 
> frequently thinking about them at the same time


You have a sexy mind Sue :wink:


----------



## kaycee (May 18, 2010)

knght990 said:


> girls, airplanes and computer parts, in that order
> 
> frequently thinking about them at the same time



so, like, a flying robot girl?


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 flying robot girl


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

kaycee said:


> so, like, a flying robot girl?


Haha This popped into my head after I read this.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

This one's much better.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> I ask this only because I normally think things such as:
> 
> 1. I have to do homework.
> 2. That lady short changed me today.
> ...


funny..... when I should be thinking about those things... I'm thinking about masturbating.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

thehigher said:


> funny..... when I should be thinking about those things... I'm thinking about masturbating.


Hahaha AWESOME! Me too, but rarely.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I honestly have trouble with this. I can think of great fantasies but its hard for me to find one I can get into and stay into. I frequently bounce from one thought to another on some days, others I can stay in one long elaborate fantasy.
Typically my thoughts without getting into detail are:

1. lesbian fantasy
2.lesbian incest fantasy
3.incest fantasy
4. I'm getting hungry
5. Must....get off...
6.Teacherxstudent fantasy
7....I wish someone would watch me...
8. Now I feel lonely....
9. Why can't I get more time to myself
10. leg cramp! leg cramp! sweet mother of gawd >.<
11. fantasy of being dominated.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Leg cramps. Kryptonite to all solo fliers. <3


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

The one thing that will put me off my masturbation is the thought of spam threads in the Sex & Relationship forum.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Inverse said:


> Leg cramps. Kryptonite to all solo fliers. <3


Oh once I was really into it, without warning got a leg cramp rolled off my bed ontot the floor and then got a Charley horse in the other leg. Worst day ever.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Oh once I was really into it, without warning got a leg cramp rolled off my bed ontot the floor and then got a Charley horse in the other leg. Worst day ever.


Oh, that must have sucked bad! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Sounds like a blast to me~! X3 Nyehe~

I'm very visual myself, and will go through concepts when I masturbate. I tend to think about everything from slow, rising pleasure~ resisting sensation, pushing it away. 

It's like teasing a thought and not really focusing on it. Fantasizing of bondage play, mind control, slave training~ sensation, chemical play (artificial highs)... anything humiliating and systematic like sex during a ritual, initiation or hazing~ it gives me emotional and physical context. 

I tend to switch perspectives from the receiver to the giver in my fantasies. It's a give and take with myself, playing both roles. Each _switch _gets me closer to feeling the pleasure of all involved. It's like I am a voyeur and exhibitionist watching and feeling a scene of my own creation.

I'm not afraid to dive into the dark with my thoughts either. I'm safe there. It's okay to turn out the lights. <3


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

jinamuro said:


> schlicking


NEW FAVORITE WORD!

What do I think about.....

Honestly?










or


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> NEW FAVORITE WORD!
> 
> What do I think about.....
> 
> ...


That has nothing to do with what this thread is about.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

for now it's "oh god why I cant I get there anymore, damn this new medication!"


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> That has nothing to do with what this thread is about.


Yeah it does. Thats what I think about. Painful sex or tough women.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> Yeah it does. Thats what I think about. Painful sex or tough women.


Communication: 0

You sir fail! And this is twice now. What's up with that?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Communication: 0
> 
> You sir fail! And this is twice now. What's up with that?


HAHA! You're rather funny.

I'll keep in mind to gather my uniform stationery when communicating with you in the future.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

android654 said:


> NEW FAVORITE WORD!
> 
> What do I think about.....
> 
> Honestly?


Fucking hot.

That is all.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

android654 said:


> HAHA! You're rather funny.
> 
> I'll keep in mind to gather my uniform stationery when communicating with you in the future.


Yes, you do that. Also, keep in mind that next time I also want detailed footnotes! Or it's that gallows for you mate!


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

LOL, fail spelling. And the two girls are scary (tattoos...and the..needles? Or clips?).

I think about grabbing the other person's arse and...

NVM, it's too dirty :laughing:!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Ming said:


> LOL, fail spelling. And the two girls are scary (tattoos...and the..needles? Or clips?).
> 
> I think about grabbing the other person's arse and...
> 
> NVM, it's too dirty :laughing:!


Gross! But hey if that's your thing.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Ming said:


> LOL, fail spelling. And the two girls are scary (tattoos...and the..needles? Or clips?).
> 
> I think about grabbing the other person's arse and...
> 
> NVM, it's too dirty :laughing:!


The picture is hot because it has warped something innocent and turned it into something highly sexualized.

Tattoos and needles... that's what makes it so exhilarating. That fine line you tip toe from sexual ecstasy to extreme pain. I love flirting with that line, sometimes afraid to fall over to the pain side. The fear factor. Yum.

Cultural taboos- Yes please!! Gimmee more!

Now do continue with your little story, I'm all ears.......


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Ming said:


> LOL, fail spelling. And the two girls are scary (tattoos...and the..needles? Or clips?).
> 
> I think about grabbing the other person's arse and...
> 
> NVM, it's too dirty :laughing:!


Ming is such a cutie. Go ahead and spill it already, don't worry, nobody minds the mess. <3



hemoglobin said:


> The picture is hot because it's warped something innocent and turned it into something highly sexualized.
> 
> Tattoos and needles... that's what makes it so exhilarating. That fine line you tip toe from sexual ecstasy to extreme pain. I love flirting with that line, sometimes afraid to fall over to the pain side. The fear factor. Yum.


I bet you like that feeling your legs get, and creeps up your spine when you're standing on a tall edge~ the one that makes your toes curl. <3

Don't forget to breathe.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Ming said:


> I think about grabbing the other person's arse and...
> 
> NVM, it's too dirty :laughing:!


Oh please. It's not like they have to read the text. And besides, this thread explicit for a reason. C'mon, spill it. Everybody likes a bad boy:wink:


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

underwater plant life

kelp mmmm oh yeah


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Haplea The Mighty said:


> underwater plant life
> 
> kelp mmmm oh yeah


The official oddest thing to think about when you masturbate award goes to you. Congrats!


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey kelp is very sexy :tongue:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

violent women... with guns!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Hey kelp is very sexy :tongue:


Oh yeah baby! Sexy kelppy sexyness! I dare you to say that five times fast. I failed.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Hey kelp is very sexy :tongue:


At this point, I'm fairly certain you're turned on by the wind changing direction. :tongue:


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> At this point, I'm fairly certain you're turned on by the wind changing direction. :tongue:


Oh don't knock till you've known it or till the winds knocked it...HAHAHAHAhaha ha that's a terrible joke XD


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I like to think about this guy:-









And my SO of course... :blushed:

(Hopefully she won't read this!)


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

lol whatever helps get you off


----------



## cappuccinocool (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this a trick question? Thinking and Masturbation are almost an oxymoron.


----------



## Finaille (Aug 8, 2010)

I usually don't think about anything, though I do try to think about the kind of noises girls make when they are getting off. I'm totally, absolutely straight, but the sound of women moaning can actually send me over the edge. Occasionally I will think it would be hot if a girl was touching me instead, but yeah... totally straight.

I have to admit though, sometimes I worry that the cat might come in if I am too lazy to close the door. She starts licking my arm and it's just awkward....


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Finaille said:


> I usually don't think about anything, though I do try to think about the kind of noises girls make when they are getting off. I'm totally, absolutely straight, but the sound of women moaning can actually send me over the edge. Occasionally I will think it would be hot if a girl was touching me instead, but yeah... totally straight.
> 
> I have to admit though, sometimes I worry that the cat might come in if I am too lazy to close the door. She starts licking my arm and it's just awkward....


Totally not gay bro:crazy:

And yes, that was really hot :blushed:


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Last line of my signature says it all.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

ChanceyRose said:


> Last line of my signature says it all.


*puts fingers in her ears*

lalalalalalala 

I refuse to hear you talking about my dad like that!

lalalalalalala


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Finaille said:


> I have to admit though, sometimes I worry that the cat might come in if I am too lazy to close the door. She starts licking my arm and it's just awkward....


Have you tried talking to your cat? It might understand. 
You just go: No kitty, thats a bad kitty! Can't you see im busy with the other kitty?
Cat: Meow
You: Thank you for your patience


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Have you tried talking to your cat? It might understand.
> You just go: No kitty, thats a bad kitty! Can't you see im busy with the other kitty?
> Cat: Meow
> You: Thank you for your patience


Hahah! I don't think that would work on my cat.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> *puts fingers in her ears*
> 
> lalalalalalala
> 
> ...


The most traumatizing moment in any child's life is realizing that your parents have had sex at least once.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> The most traumatizing moment in any child's life is realizing that your parents have had sex at least once.


I like to believe that I was created via mitosis. 

Please don't ruin this for me.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I like to believe that I was created via mitosis.
> 
> Please don't ruin this for me.


And I sprung fully formed from the cleaved testicles of my father. Oh wait that's Aphrodite. His head? No that's Athena. I'm quickly running out of alternative options here.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Its just sex. Let me help you by making it a lot worse:

Imagine different sex positions
Imagine oral, anal
Imagine different places

Now go to the kitchen and say hi to mom


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Its just sex. Let me help you by making it a lot worse:
> 
> Imagine different sex positions
> Imagine oral, anal
> ...


LALALALALALALALALALA

Sorry, I can't hear you!


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> *puts fingers in her ears*
> 
> lalalalalalala
> 
> ...


Ahem...*grabs you by the ear*...you need to go to your room this instance. Wait, you'll be by yourself thinking about masturbation. No, stay right here where I can keep an eye on you.

Wait, I don't want to see that either...

I got it. Come over here for your daily spanking...


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> LALALALALALALALALALA
> 
> Sorry, I can't hear you!


I'm with her on this one man. I mean I knew my mom was a dirty, dirty whore, but you just stole my kitchen from me. :crying:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I like to think about good grammar when I masturbate.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I think about DarkestHour thinking about grammar when I masturbate.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> I think about DarkestHour thinking about grammar when I masturbate.


I think about you thinking about DarkestHour thinking about grammar when I masturbate.

Does that make me sexually confused???


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

MindBomb said:


> I think about you thinking about DarkestHour thinking about grammar when I masturbate.
> 
> Does that make me sexually confused???


Yes considering you are my father. :dry:


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I also think about Mindbomb thinking about Hemoglobin thinking about me thinking about good grammar.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I also think about Mindbomb thinking about Hemoglobin thinking about me thinking about good grammar.


That is far too much INTJ in that scenario.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> Yes considering you are my father. :dry:


That would make me sexually deviant, not confused...but you know what they say about the apple and the tree.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm getting a little turned on by the possibility of this becoming an endless loop. Infinite masturbatory fantasies. Imagine what could be.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> I'm getting a little turned on by the possibility of this becoming an endless loop. Infinite masturbatory fantasies. Imagine what could be.


Oh don't worry, you're in the cycle somewhere.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

MindBomb said:


> That would make me sexually deviant, not confused...but you know what they say about the apple and the tree.


!!!!! 

That's it! I'm banning you from you're laptop!

------

I think about you and Chancey when I masturbate. 

I also think about scenarios involving DarkestHour, L4NkYb, and mrscientist.

*sigh* INT love.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

^^ Think. All of us in a room, and we're proof-reading your thesis. I'm pretty sure this kind of hardcore is banned in Singapore.



DarkestHour said:


> Oh don't worry, you're in the cycle somewhere.


Word. Though now that I think about it, it's not so much a cycle and more like a Moebius strip.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> ^^ Think. All of us in a room, and we're proof-reading your thesis. I'm pretty sure this kind of hardcore is banned in Singapore.


Oh baby. Oh baby.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> !!!!!
> 
> That's it! I'm banning you from you're laptop!


Sorry, but you're talking to the wrong guy. You need to see Mr. ESFP aka Libido for the licentiousness going on in this thread. 



hemoglobin said:


> I think about you and Chancey when I masturbate.


That's odd. I think about you and Chancey when I masturbate.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> ^^ Think. All of us in a room, and we're proof-reading your thesis. I'm pretty sure this kind of hardcore is banned in Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> Word. Though now that I think about it, it's not so much a cycle and more like a Moebius strip.


Think of the grammar correction...


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

For real though...

I think about boys with Scottish accents.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> For real though...
> 
> I think about boys with Scottish accents.


Fi correction methinks...


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> !!!!!
> 
> I also think about scenarios involving DarkestHour, L4NkYb, and mrscientist.
> 
> *sigh* INT love.


THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE. 

These are your new game rules:
1. You can never think of mrscientist and DarkestHour in the same masturbation session. It is just wrong...unless you like rough sex(like 1 girl triing to have sex and two suys triing to punch eachother in the face)...well i kinda answered my own dillema there
2. mrscientist is all you need baby. That and a good dildo 
3. respect rule 2
4. i lass, i be speakin the scottish fer ya(is that scottish or pirate english, probably both)


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE.
> 
> These are your new game rules:
> 1. You can never think of mrscientist and DarkestHour in the same masturbation session. It is just wrong...unless you like rough sex(like 1 girl triing to have sex and two suys triing to punch eachother in the face)...well i kinda answered my own dillema there
> ...


The grammatical content of this post is unsatisfactory.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE.
> 
> These are your new game rules:
> 1. You can never think of mrscientist and DarkestHour in the same masturbation session. It is just wrong...unless you like rough sex(like 1 girl triing to have sex and two suys triing to punch eachother in the face)...well i kinda answered my own dillema there
> ...


I'm not sure if I should be jealous that I'm not specifically addressed in these rules, or flattered that, apparently, it's perfectly ok for us to be involved in the same masturbatory fantasy.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> Tha grammmatical content of this pooost is unsatisfactooooory. Homie


I do apologize kind sir. Have a free circumcision on me


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> I'm not sure if I should be jealous that I'm not specifically addressed in these rules, or flattered that, apparently, it's perfectly ok for us to be involved in the same masturbatory fantasy.


As long as our balls aren't touching it aint gay, they say.


----------



## MindBomb (Jul 7, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> The grammatical content of this post is unsatisfactory.


Can't get it up now DK?


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> I'm feeling quite sexual lately so I'll share one of my recent fantasies that I...use.
> 
> I walk into a type of "eyes wide shut" party, couples are having sex everywhere in this luxurious house and I know it's very naughty of me to be here and I shouldn't be. Still, I walk in slowly unable to look away, drawn to the scene.
> There is a man standing against the wall, he grabs me and pulls me to him, his hand wrapped around my waist and his mouth next to my ear, he whispers things while we watch the couple on the couch.
> ...


That sounds like a Wednesday out in New Orleans.

Actually that sounded rather hot, have you thought of writing erotic fiction?


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

DarkestHour said:


> I like to think about good grammar when I masturbate.


How boring!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> THIS IS NOT ACCEPTABLE.
> 
> These are your new game rules:
> 1. You can never think of mrscientist and DarkestHour in the same masturbation session. It is just wrong...unless you like rough sex(like 1 girl triing to have sex and two suys triing to punch eachother in the face)...well i kinda answered my own dillema there
> ...


Lies, I be making the rules here matey! Now for the treasure!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Yarr. So it be. Now show us the treasure. We need the booty(gambling debts)!


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Aye, booty. I also think about booty. Bouncing up and down and up and down...


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Yarr. So it be. Now show us the treasure. We need the booty(gambling debts)!


Aye, booty, but not mine. Keep them hands OFF me booty lads or I'll be wacking em off yer hear!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Mmm forbidden booty... Map, check; ship, check; nonalcoholic grog, check, set sail!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Mmm forbidden booty... Map, check; ship, check; nonalcoholic grog, check, set sail!
> 
> YouTube - ‪You are a pirate‬‎


Mummmm yes, forbidden indeed. Now lads, we must find the real booty treasure , which also be forbidden but in a different forbidden way. *I was completely unentionaly listening to the Pirates Of The Caribbean soundtrack while I was writing this which made it more awesome!*


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

.....Does no else one think of Rick Astley?


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

No....no not at all... >_>


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

darlarosa said:


> I'm just saying...when your a boat surrounded by posts and seaman...nothing but posts and seaman some thoughts cum to mind(and arse)


Get your mind out of the gutter. Us sailors take our jobs very seriously. Now all seamen onto the poop deck. Ahoy!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Selden said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter. Us sailors take our jobs very seriously. Now all seamen onto the poop deck. Ahoy!


Lol you said Poop!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

This is mrscientist requesting ban for potty mouth. Over and out


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I think about the guy I like or past ex's. I hardly think of celebrities. Its always realistic for me.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> This is mrscientist requesting ban for potty mouth. Over and out


Breaker Breaker mrscientist, you're coming in loud and clear, I'm am going to have to deny your request, over.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Ten-four ForbiddenBooty.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> I think about the guy I like or past ex's. I hardly think of celebrities. Its always realistic for me.


You really should stop thinking about me

....Just saying.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

bionic said:


> I think about the guy I like or past ex's. I hardly think of celebrities. Its always realistic for me.


Ugh, I can't think about ex's. It's depressing. I've done it before, but I just feel kind of pervy afterward. Which is weird because I don't extend the same courtesy to other in the spank bank.

EDIT: Oh if it's hemo, then I don't think that counts anyway.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

I think it is more healthy not to think about ex's since you need to get over them. Thinking about having sex with them, although tempting, is not moving on.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

Yuck boys and sex.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

I think about pain and bruises... a little too much 

....and chess


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Yuck boys and sex.


But rubber+plastic and sex=yummy?
Do tell more ForbiddenBooty(damn i just love that name)!


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> But rubber+plastic and sex=yummy?
> Do tell more ForbiddenBooty(dam i just love that name)


You should change you perc name to fobiddenbooty! You know it would be awesome!


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

No. YOU should change your name to ForbiddenBooty, since you are . Also its too much work for mrscientst, he has to do research.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> No. YOU should change your name to ForbiddenBooty, since you are . Also its too much work for mrscientst, he has to do research.


Hahah okay I think I might do that!


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

hemoglobin said:


> I think about pain and bruises... a little too much
> 
> ....and chess


So "dirty talk" might go sth. like this:

A: "Are you sure that's your move?"
B: "Wait, I haven't taken my hand off yet."
A: "We're on the clock."
B: *sweating, looks over* "Right", takes hand off.
A: Confidently positions him/herself in the "square", smiles wickedly, "check_mate_"

Victory is sweet, isn't it? 

A: Best two outta three?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow Amanda, I need to stop reading those posts while I'm in a somewhat public place.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

ENTJwillruletheworld said:


> Yuck boys and sex.


I agree.

People need to let out their sexual tension in a game like scrabble. Or Snakes and ladders.

----

Masturbating has too much in common with Pringles.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Daaaaamn, If i only wasn't so delicious. This is the third time people are triing to make me into some sort of delicacy.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

NOTHING stops me. You could be in a cage that is buried 1,000 ft underground and be wrapped up in a straight jacket wearing a chastity belt. Doesn't stop me.

Don't expect anything less from an INTJ woman. roud:


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Well comming from a INTJ man, if you are planning to turn me into dog food you have another thing comming. I settle for nothing less than cat food. So bring it girlfriend.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

Pussy food, eh? That could be arranged. This will be the last time you lick your paws.

Now bend over and let Madam Bio show you what you've been missing. Trust me, this WILL hurt. roud:


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Hmm, I think about the last two pages apparently. 

You two are crazy. <3


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

bionic said:


> Pussy food, eh? That could be arranged. This will be the last time you lick your paws.
> 
> Now bend over and let Madam Bio show you what you've been missing. Trust me, this WILL hurt. roud:


umm Bionic, you're amazing....you need to share some of that dominance with me! Give classes on how to be a dominatrix. I wish I were more forceful sometimes....I could be your protege!!!! :crazy:


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

Bionic, no empiezas con eso. Sabemos todo aqui que eres nada mas que una angelita~ <3


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I think about shoving pinapple popcicles places...places that may or may not involve those in this thread








You believed me....didn't you?:tongue:


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

I think about shoving pinapple popcicles places...places that may or may not involve those in this thread








You believed me....didn't you?:tongue:


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I think about 2 girls dominating me, one playing the 'good' cop and one playing the 'bad' cop. 

D:

jk.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

bionic said:


> Pussy food, eh? That could be arranged. This will be the last time you lick your paws.
> 
> Now bend over and let Madam Bio show you what you've been missing. Trust me, this WILL hurt. roud:


Pussy + Food = what the hell happened while I was gone today? You guys are nuts.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

bionic said:


> Trust me, this WILL hurt. roud:


But, it's something you'll get used to.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

hemoglobin said:


> But, it's something you'll get used to.


Scary level in this thread keeps getting higher and higher. Have fun yall. What? I live in Oklahoma!


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

My wit along with Mr.Scientists' will always be 1,000% better than yours. :bored:


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

limelight3 said:


> umm Bionic, you're amazing....you need to share some of that dominance with me! Give classes on how to be a dominatrix. I wish I were more forceful sometimes....I could be your protege!!!! :crazy:


Hey how did you know I used to be a Dom? But aw, thank you... I am flattered. The techniques you can teach but not so much on the confidence end. That comes from within.



Inverse said:


> Bionic, no empiezas con eso. Sabemos todo aqui que eres nada mas que una angelita~ <3


HAHA... Todos sabemos que yo soy apenas un ángel!


----------



## Vonlenska (Aug 11, 2010)

I tend to go through phases where I go from not masturbating at all to something like 2-3 times a day. It gets worse during my period which is HORRIBLE (sorry for the TMI guys). What I usually think about is a good-looking guy behind me, my butt embedded in his crotch area (this is while we're standing up) and his arms around my tummy in one big sweaty passionate mess.

I don't know why I think of that. Maybe because it seems so damn sensual to me. Heavy breathing on my neck, the warmth of his body on mine...

Good lord I need to get out more.


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

bionic said:


> My wit along with Mr.Scientists' will always be 1,000% better than yours. :bored:


Whatever helps you sleep at night! Or not whatever.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

bionic said:


> Hey how did you know I used to be a Dom? But aw, thank you... I am flattered. The techniques you can teach but not so much on the confidence end. That comes from within.
> 
> HAHA... Todos sabemos que yo soy apenas un ángel!


Being a switch is the oddest thing, confidence can be there, but the reasons to dom and sub are mixed. Sometimes I wish I wasn't an NF, since it tends to complicate the process~ but mmm, much respect to those that have the confidence and skill to put someone's trust into their hands to squeeze~ <3

Tambien tengo que decir que lo' que qualifice un angel pa' uno no es lo mismo que con otros~ <3

Eres una _delicia_.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Vonlenska said:


> I tend to go through phases where I go from not masturbating at all to something like 2-3 times a day. It gets worse during my period which is HORRIBLE (sorry for the TMI guys). What I usually think about is a good-looking guy behind me, my butt embedded in his crotch area (this is while we're standing up) and his arms around my tummy in one big sweaty passionate mess.
> 
> I don't know why I think of that. Maybe because it seems so damn sensual to me. Heavy breathing on my neck, the warmth of his body on mine...
> 
> Good lord I need to get out more.


Nah, that's not TMI. TMI would be like that part in Motley Crues "The Dirt" which was TMI but hilarious. And by horrible, do you mean more or less?


----------



## limelight3 (Jul 27, 2010)

bionic said:


> Hey how did you know I used to be a Dom? But aw, thank you... I am flattered. The techniques you can teach but not so much on the confidence end. That comes from within.


hmm...good point. I'm a confident person IRL, but I feel like sexually, I just don't know enough to be a leader. The idea of being taught turns me on more than does the idea of being the teacher. Maybe you'll need a different protege. I'd be a better Sub I think. :laughing:


----------

